# I broke the rear headlight bulbs in GP38-2



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

R22-212 Light Bulb & Wire (headlight) $3.50 Does anyone know ehere to get less power robbing LEDs for this application?


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Biblegrove RR on 15 Dec 2009 02:52 PM 
R22-212 Light Bulb & Wire (headlight) $3.50 Does anyone know ehere to get less power robbing LEDs for this application? 
John......... any 3 mm white or warm white LED will work in both the front and rear headlight assemblies on the GP-38. You'll need to use a 560 resistor from the board to the LED. 

I have both the LED's and resistors when you need them.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

See if the old bulbs just pull out of the board.My RS-3 had dull LED's in it's board, I just clipped the leads on new ones and pushed them in the holes. Otherwize you have to do what Stan says.


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

actually, the little filaments pulled right out of the bulb casing and they still look intact. Although very tiny and I wonder if they would still work? Stan, do I just wire the resistors in line nice and simple? Are they as bright or brighter? Should I go ahead and just replace all the lights with LED's since it IS all torn apart?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Are you considering the headlights, or the number boards or the markers? 

I think your marker lights are leds already... 

depending on the vintage of your loco, the headlights are either track voltage or 5 volts... you should measure the voltage first. 

Lastly, I think 560 ohms may not be right for higher track voltages, but I don't think you specified battery or track or voltage you are running at. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

Greg, this is the same engine I just converted to Battery with the Arosto Revo, you helped me, remember? I have now decided to go ahead and re-paint my 1st loco while it was 1/2 tore down anyways. Oh the things I get myself into...


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Time to get to know LED's. Vacume tube lightbulbs are sooooo 20th century.


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

John, take a punch and knock the stupid plastic insert where the headlights were. Replace the whole thing with 2 5mm LED's. I drill 2 holes in a small piece of styrene that re the same spacing as the existing holes. I mount the LED's in the plastic and wire them in series. Then, put a couple of leads on the assembly then you can glue the plastic puce unto the body. I fo this all of the time to USA battery conversions.


----------

